

Blogging Theory 201: Size Does Matter - mqt
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/01/blogging-theory-201-size-does-matter.html

======
gills
On a societal scale, the size and "meaningful content density" of
communication seems to be inversely proportional to the ease with which it is
delivered to it's audience.

Would you bother writing "Java Sucks" with a quill and paying a horseman to
carry it 2000 miles? I wouldn't bother writing this comment if I weren't
already logged in...

------
kirubakaran
"""

Amusing true side-story: I met Paul Graham at Foo Camp last summer. After his
crowd of admirers had dispersed on the first day (he's pretty famous), I came
up and introduced myself. He was very nice and polite, and he was even kind
enough to venture: "I've read some of your ...essays." He said the word
_essays_ with this funny pained look on his face, as if he'd just swallowed a
gob of wasabi and was trying to play it off like nothing was wrong. I think he
meant well, but that expression was just priceless.

I already knew my work wasn't for everyone. :)

"""

------
staunch
Spending 30 minutes or an hour reading the results of an
intelligent/knowledgeable spending hours/days/weeks of their time writing on a
topic is a damn good deal from my perspective.

